# LM August 2020: Prompt Voting



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 25, 2020)

Please vote for your favourite prompt ...


----------



## PiP (Aug 1, 2020)

Haha... that's easy. I better vote for the prompt I put forward. 'The New Normal'


----------

